# Need experienced rat owner for hairless male - Rhode Island/New England area



## Zilla (May 9, 2012)

Towards the end of April someone came into the store where I work (a Petco) with a male hairless rat she was trying to get rid of. By my best guess he's about 6 to 8 months old. The poor guy looked absolutely awful so I brought him home that night and took him to the vet that week. Mr. Cheddar, as his former owner named him, had a bad URI and was on meds for a couple of weeks. Unfortunately, it never really went away, so more vet visits and meds were in order, and the vet says that he will probably be on meds on and off for the rest of his life. Due to an ultimatum from my boyfriend, and also because I don't have the time, space, or funds to give Mr. Cheddar the level of care he needs, I have to find him a new home. It breaks my heart, but it has to be done.

Some days he looks great, but other days he really has noticeable trouble breathing. Sometimes he has wheezing fits similar to an asthma attack in humans, so I take him into the bathroom and turn on the shower and sit with him in the steam until his squeaky breathing stops. It's sporadic, sometimes he won't have trouble for weeks, then suddenly he'll turn for the worse for a day or two, and repeat.

In addition to his respiratory issues, Mr. Cheddar was never properly socialized, so he's skittish when taken out of his cage. While he's inside, he's very sweet and will run up to your hand and just hang out. But as soon as he's touched or removed from the cage he freaks out and it can cause him to have a respiratory attack. This is also why he lives alone at the moment - he has never been around other rats and just the sight of other rats drives him into one of his attacks and he starts wheezing horribly. He has improved greatly with socialization since I've had him, but I am afraid to push him too far since him being scared seems to trigger his respiratory issues. Despite all this, he has NEVER bitten anyone - even the vet, my boyfriend, etc.

I am really looking for someone who has owned rats before and has some experience with them to take him. He needs lots of attention and his breathing needs to be checked a few times a day... plus he has to take meds often and he hates to take them. He needs someone who understands that he is skittish and will be gentle with him. My only other option at this point is to put him up for adoption through Petco, but if I do that they have to let the first person that wants him take him, and I would hate not being able to make sure it's someone who knows what they're doing.

If anyone wants to help both me and Mr. Cheddar by taking him in, I would be so grateful. His cage will come with him - a Super Pet My First Home cage, a bit on the smaller side but it was only supposed to be temporary until we found out how serious his problems were and that he couldn't live with other rats at present. All of his toys, favorite hammock, house, etc will also come with, as well as the Baytril and syringes I have left from his last round of meds and whatever bedding I have left. I also have his vet records and those will come with him as well.
*
I am willing to drive for several hours to bring him to his new home.*

If you or anyone you know would be interested, PLEASE send me a message here or an email at shinraturk at optonline.net.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

If only i were closer  Id love to adopt him. My Hairless boys have passed away recently they were over 3.5 yrs old. I miss my hairless guys and havent been able to find another one


----------

